# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotografi të rralla II

## Marinari

Prizren

Ura e Arastes 1906

Ura e Bashkise 1929

Burre prizrenas 1926

----------


## Marinari

Prizren 1930

----------


## EAvdyli

Të falemnderit Marinar...Këto gjëra janë të rralla, sa janë të rralla aq më të madhe e kanë vlerën. Të lumtë...
Kjo duhet t'u tregon të rinjëve se jeta nuk ka qenë gjithëmonë kështu siç e shofin ata...

----------


## Brari

e paski mbyll pjesen e pare..mir e keni ba se u mush teper..
konkluzioni im..

sa shum histori sjellin fotografite..
cdo foto qe ke sjell o marinar ka pun per nji historian serioz..
thesare jane..
me pas mundesi me jetue sa breshkat e galapagos 400 -500 vjet e me i studiue nji per nji ato foto e me ba analiza.. e me u knaq gjithashtu.. sepse ato tejapin ndjenjen e nji udhetimi prapa ne kohe..

nje FLMn  te forte ke si ti si fegi etj..

nje miku im e mban sa nji faqe muri ne shpi nji foto te durrsit te viteve 20-te..
dhe at foto me port e bank e bulvard e ke sjell dhe ti ketu..
dhe me tha nji dit.. gjeja me e bukur qe kam ne shpi tha kjo foto eshte..

me kte teme u hap nje kapitull i ri ne mendjet tona.. se kemi histori e se sa shum ka per te shkruar e dokumentuar.. se sa shum duhet me ba shteti kosves e  shqiperise me i ba ma aktive muzeumet e qe mileti ne vend te kenaqesise mbas pijeve e diskove te gjeje shplodhje e frymezim me teper neper muze e ekspozita arti e kulture e historie e etnografie..

e gjithashtu.. nje reflektim i madh mbas ktyre fotove qe sollet.. eshte.. cka me ba.. qe ajo qe ka mbetur nga e kaluara te mos na e shkallmoje mafia e ndertimit ne kosov e shqiperi e maqedoni e mal zi..  mafia qe per ideal ka eurot per meter katror te pallateve dhjetra katshe.. e qe per ate ideal te sajin qe ne sna hyn ne pun po na e varros historin tone te pasur..
nji shembull..

mbi rrenojat e qytetit me te lashte te ballkanit por dhe europes.. durresit.. mafia po betonon  milionat  e saja..
tmerr..

dhe 6 milion shqiptar po e lejojne ti zhduket krye kerthiza e historise mijra vjecare ..

nje xhuxh ne durres me nje pallosh dy metrosh ne tiran.. bejne cte duan.. dhe ne vec ham ..m..

tmerr..

vazhdoni..

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261484392 Ferizaji 1967

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261484466 Fushe Kosove 1969

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261484550 Tregu i ri Sangjak (novi Pazari )dikur

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261484652 Mitrovica

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attachment.php? attachmentid=126100&stc=1&d=1261484776

Prishtina 1969

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261484834

Reqane Kosove Gjate festes se synet 1969

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261484989 
Reqan 1969

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261485050 Reqan 1969

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261485185

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261485253

Peje 1967

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261485476 Prishtina 1969

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261485630 Shqiperia   Nusja 1957

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261486528 prishtina 1969

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261486796
Prishtine 1982 Tifozet e klubite Prishtina

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261488747 
Mjeku i famshum Kosovar Ali Sokloi 1921-1974

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261488870

Mustaf Hoxha Lindi më 1915 dhe vdiq më 1995




ishte Komandant gjatë dhe pas Luftës së dytë botërore në zonën e Llapit.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261489788
Fazli Grejqevci i cili Vdiqe per Flamur ne burge

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261651049 Shqiptaret  Maqidoni viti paidentifikuar

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261651114
Albanian1860

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261651515
Grup Shqiptar ne male te zi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1261651601 Nena Shqiptare 1897

----------


## alem_de

Princ Vidi ne Shkoder.

----------


## babager

ku ta gjej pjesen e pare?

----------


## Altin1

> ku ta gjej pjesen e pare?


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=116420

----------


## Marinari

Prizren-viti i papercaktuar

----------


## Marinari

Prizren

Saraçhanja

Shatervani 1930

Mauzoleu i Gazi Mehmet Pashes

----------


## Marinari

Prizren 1942

Kole Margjini, Drejtori i Gjimnazit

Lagjia e Lidhjes se Prizrenit

----------


## Marinari

Çesk Zadeja

Orkestra shkodrane e Radio-Tiranes 1942

----------


## Marinari

Malesore duke kenduar-viti i papercaktuar

----------


## Marinari

Bedri Dedja me bashkeshorten

Dhimiter Egjiniti

Lec Kurti

----------

